# IFM - Infomedia Limited



## Dutchy3 (26 August 2006)

Reasonably rare to find a stock that is moving nicely away from a reasonable base pattern at the moment

IFM fits the bill


----------



## coopers (28 August 2006)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Hi Dutchy,

The FA looks reasonably good too. I get my data from Aspect Huntleys via Etrade and it seems to suggest that the latest NPAT is $5.5m, however the latest announcements tell a different story?

Looks like a high margin business with no debt, good ROE and perhaps the business is turning around? The chart certainly looks positive. Obviously the Aussie auto industry is very tough and looking to get worse. If manufacturing were to cease in Aust how much do you think this would impact IFM? 

cheers
Coopers


----------



## Dutchy3 (28 August 2006)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Hi Coopers

This one coming out a period of pain and stripped down.

Contract renewals with non Aust based autos is positive.

Indeed software has wider aplications. Manufacturing ceasing in Aust would play out over years in any case and while our vehicles need parts identified, specified etc this organisation is well placed to provide a mature product that has been paid back with little debt. Nice little cash earner.

I'd expect this position to play out in a time frame expressed 18 - 36 months ...ish. That's if it doesn't reverse from here.


----------



## Dutchy3 (4 November 2006)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Still doing the right thing accumulating in the background ... one of the workhorses in my portfolio .... not flash, depenable


----------



## ROE (18 January 2007)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Can this stock get back to 86 cents this year before the big drop?


----------



## adobee (5 April 2007)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Infomedia has been plugged in this months APril MONEY magazine by Greg Hoffman advising Buy at $0.715 (I am pleased I only bought this magazine today as it has saved me money already!)


----------



## ROE (5 April 2007)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

I think this is a decent stock with high rate of ROE and Margin
but this is a long term buy stock as I don't see they increase earning for maybe another 2 years 

at 70 cents I think there is value for it.

do your number and check it out don't reply on some mug analyst to gamble with your $$$


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (15 October 2007)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Anyone out there has some connections with this industry or a strong view on IFM.......I've held it for years now and have been impressed by its ability to withstand shocks, grow without much capital and return precious dividends and franking credits..........I think there is an outstanding long term buy here cause the business appears to be doing great and diversifying its income steams and client base BUT for its exposure to the dreaded Aussie dollar.........at this low point brought about by currency, I'm tempted to build a heavy stake......my view is that Aussie dollar will return again to 70cents once China cools off and the dust will leave a great Aussie success story in Informedia firing on all cylinders...........its not only growing subscriptions but there appear some exciting new products on board which the market seems to care little for...


----------



## Belrose (5 February 2009)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

I am very interested to know what people think of IFM in light of it's recent SP performance.  I bought some for .80 a few years back then averaged down at .60.  I keep looking at it to sell, but every time I review the fundamentals it looks like such good value that I decide to keep it.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (5 February 2009)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Mate, granted share price performance has been remarkably poor.........for my 2 cents.......anyone selling this puppy at these prices would be bordering on psychotic.......

Why.......

The company is much the same as it was say, 4 years ago...........so that's no great compliment......but it has increased revenues and subscriptions while unfortunely lowering its massive margins.......but the big minus has been currency which is out of their control bar hedging.........

In my view, however, I think its still a better business than it ever has been.......subscription growth, R & D'd new products starting to incubate, a more 'diversified' business model and client base, net cash on the balance sheet currently soaking up shares in buy back.........and the Aussie dollar set to return to banana republic status............

Yes indeed, this baby continues to the churn out the divies, soak up shares.....I sure hope people keep selling at these prices so IFM can soak up the shares


----------



## oldblue (6 February 2009)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

How are they placed regarding access to info from the various car companies?
I remember reading some time ago that one of the big car makers - was it Ford? - were developing their own competitive product. Has this trend continued?
There was also some suggestion that the owners of the info might start charging IFM for it.

Disc: Not holding.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (6 February 2009)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Yeah, Old Blue, like every business has a somewhat different risk profile........the fact that Informedia does not own the information for its programs is a risk for them to manage......

Informedia charges less than $1000 for a dealer to use software which apparently adds great productivity.........I understand Ford is peddling its own software and IFM's most important contract in Europe was re-signed with a massive hit to margins and losing subscribers.....

The last time I looked its a free market, so people can steal customers off IFM just like IFM keeps increasing subscribers, although not currently at break neck rates.........they have diversified away their reliance on Ford Europe which will help next negotiations......good luck to Ford making software, I hope they do better than their cars.....if they remain solvent...

Like Flight Centre in travel, IFM is probably the only type of company still making good money in the auto sector.......GM and Ford are practically bankrupt in the US but no matter what, there will will be an auto sector to service.........and when you want software, you normally go to a software company......


----------



## surfingman (6 February 2009)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

It will be good to see 1H results release on the 16th of Feb, I noticed the hedging program for USD risk was capped at 65% in the 2008 FY results slides at a rate of 0.865 for 2009, if they have continued as per presentation or even dropped more of the hedging there should be a strong result.

Exposure to the Automotive is higher than I would like due to the state of it at the moment, but IFM have got a very large share of the market and could not see why any of the manufacturers would prefer to buy a product of their major competitor Ford.

Do you know much about the new products that getting released this year and leading into 2010? I have looked at there website but not familiar on new and old products.

Just my  I don't hold IFM at the moment, but like the overall fundamentals of this company especially the nil debt and dividend yield over around 10%.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (7 February 2009)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

I would not say it's a stupendous growth story........but it's not hapless either....unfortunately, the aenimic growth of recent years has been more than offset with the increasing dollar.....

The company does have some pedigree however.......the main one product (mirocat) pretty much generates all revenues....but in recent years, the 'smart service menus' or whatever has entered the 'sales' phase and has grown stongly off a base of zero....

While it's sales are not yet company making, it has actually been increasing subscriptions at a quicker rate than the original product did......and IFM has an existing customer relationship to work from...

My understanding is that they are developing other products......not sure how significant....but last year IFM 'headhunted' a key employee of their competitor who is now some titlte like "Cheif Technical Officer".......this guy was at NASA as well, so without a science background, I was duly impressed.....


----------



## oldblue (7 February 2009)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Hi surfingman.

The risk to IFM as I see it is not that other mfrs will use Ford's product but that they will follow the Ford example and produce their own versions. After all, they control the "raw product".
Having said that, the car mfrs probably have enough on their plates at the moment without taking on the cost and distraction such a project would entail.


----------



## sitk (8 June 2009)

*Re: IFM - Info Media*

Any new developments on this stock? I like the yields and balance sheet, but still wondering about its long term prospects in selling as a competitive product.


----------



## lukelee (3 December 2010)

any news on this stock?
the balance sheet looks good, 
past 5 years roe: 43, 46, 40, 29, 33
divident is 10%
P/E Ratio is only 6.56
no Long Term Debt.

looks good, but on intellegent investor, they give it 4.5/5 on risk.


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2013)

This stock has done well in the past year. Good to see good performance in a tough year. Read the report and was pleased they have talked to their customers and looked to the future for further innovation. I wonder what other services could use the same system.

I hold.


----------



## VSntchr (30 September 2013)

jbocker said:


> This stock has done well in the past year. Good to see good performance in a tough year. Read the report and was pleased they have talked to their customers and looked to the future for further innovation. I wonder what other services could use the same system.
> 
> I hold.




Are you concerned about the turnaround-initiating founder's retirement?
I have been following this one for a while but this recent update definitely turned me off a bit..


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2013)

VSntchr said:


> Are you concerned about the turnaround-initiating founder's retirement?
> I have been following this one for a while but this recent update definitely turned me off a bit..




Yes I was initially, then thought people have to retire some time, and that the reigns have been handed over to a senior executive who has been there 25 years. Richard Graham still acts as a non executive chairmen to the board.
Time will tell.


----------



## pixel (28 November 2013)

Six months ago, I gave the signals a miss because the low volume made the alert less convincing.
The ensuing rally of 50%+ has set the frame for the new signal, which is now also underpinned by better volume.
Although I haven't placed a bid yet - the stock only showed up in my eod scan - I'll definitely put it in the watchlist for tomorrow and next week.





Zooming in to the recent days, as long as 58c keeps holding, a bid around current levels looks promising.


----------



## pixel (29 November 2013)

Yesterday's suggestion has meanwhile been overturned.
Might keep it on watch, but not bidding at this time.


----------



## pavilion103 (25 February 2014)

Anyone watching this one. 

I'm looking at a possible micro consolidation here. 

After a big move up it will be interesting to see how it responds.


----------



## nomadic1970 (25 February 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> Anyone watching this one.
> 
> I'm looking at a possible micro consolidation here.
> 
> ...




Yes, I am watching this one also. Missed the 'bigger' move just recently, so waiting and watching....


----------



## jbocker (10 September 2014)

This stock has become my favourite. I am impressed with the performance over the last two years. Not sure where it can go from here, it is above its best price for over a decade. Its service catalogues have done very well and seem to be satisfying a niche market.
I don't know what it competes with or how much further market there is. I am encouraged that it has been in the business for a long time and appears to have a sound understanding of customer requirements.

Happily holding.


----------



## Jackass (13 September 2014)

Yep I'm another happy holder of this stock. Not sure where if anywhere the price goes from here though. There is a fair bit of a premium built into the price of this stock, however not unreasonable as it is a well run profitable company paying good dividends. A couple of thoughts on possible reasons for further price increases or at least support:
1) Due to the increase in market cap of the company, it has become part of one of the major indices. I think it was the asx 300? Anyway can't remember which index it was exactly, the point is that index funds are now going to have to buy this stock.
2) If the aussie $ keeps falling, this is a good thing for IFM as the majority of their earnings are overseas.

I'm not a chartist, so offer no technical opinions, would be interested in a chartists opinion though.


----------



## Jackass (29 September 2014)

Surely Jbocker and I are not the only 2 holders of this on this forum? Would be really interested in a opinion from a TA perspective.


----------



## Nortorious (24 October 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm now a holder after buying in today. I've been tracking this for a little while and noticed it moved above its recent high today and volume seemed to have increased. 

Based on my method, which is purely charts, I bought in at $1.205. Probably would have been wiser to buy after it had closed above $1.20 but I'm comfortable that it is heading North.

My method looks at the weekly weighted moving average, volume, supply and demand principles on the chart and relative strength to the overall market. Based on all the above, the indicators of my strategy say it is worth a gamble.


----------



## josephsaad91 (28 October 2014)

Howdy, 

Also a holder as of today @ 1.225. Also my first stock ive ever bought   

Super excited!!! Already closed @ 1.235


----------



## Nortorious (28 October 2014)

josephsaad91 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Also a holder as of today @ 1.225. Also my first stock ive ever bought
> 
> Super excited!!! Already closed @ 1.235




Hi Broseph (I can call you that know that you are one of us after your first purchase!),

Welcome to the club and I hope you enjoy the ride.

What made you decide to purchase this stock?

I'm interested to hear how you plan to approach this trade and I'll chip in snippets of advice where I can (I'm no pro though, only a further advanced beginner...).

Also, what's your risk management plan for this? Do you have a point that if the stock price drops expectantly over the coming weeks where you would sell out?

I think you have made a nice choice for an initial stock purchase as the probabilities say this is headed upwards but with stocks, things can turn on a dime so you need to have a plan for that.

I look forward to tracking this stock with you and conversing as we go.

All the best, here's to many successful trades to come!

Nortorious


----------



## Jackass (29 October 2014)

Hi Nortorious,

Thanks for your opinion from a charting point of view. Interesting stuff. Something I noticed the other day when reading the annual report was that all the 2015 guidance is based on an exchange rate of 93cents. So if the dollar holds at current levels or falls further, all else being equal they should comfortably beat guidance for this coming quarter. So thats probably when there is going to be the next major move in the share price. Haven't managed to work out exactly what the hedging arrangements are or how much each 1c drop in the exchange rate effects the bottom line, but from what I can make out they are in a very comfortable position financially.


----------



## Nortorious (29 October 2014)

Sounds like you have your logic and reasons sorted. All of what you mentioned is news to me as I rely purely on the chart to tell me how it is positioned to grow in the future.

So long as the price heads the way we both expect it to it doesn't matter how we arrived at our buying decision. My main reason for going to a technical approach was to ensure an objective and repeatable analysis could be utilized for assessing opportunities. I was useless at fundamental analysis (might be why I didn't enjoy accounting at uni). Recognising price activity comes more naturally as well as reading the chart and being able to think a few steps ahead based on what the market is saying about itself.

The thing with becoming successful in this caper, it doesn't happen overnight but it does happen if you stick with it even after hard lessons are served up by the market. I love the game an continue to enjoy the challenge of the markets.

IFM closed at 1.265 and hit 1.275 intraday. Volume and rsi still good today so let's see what happens to round out the week... can we hit $1.30?? To be honest, I don't know but sure look forward to watching what happens.

All the best


----------



## josephsaad91 (31 October 2014)

Welll...... THANK **** i sold at 1.25 when i noticed it opened lower than the 1.265 close....

GM Meeting just happened, although they have solid growth, i assume thier p/e ratio was too high, hence why everyone is selling today??

Jesus christ first buy i thought it was a safe grower.... thank god im out before **** hit the fan.


----------



## josephsaad91 (31 October 2014)

I value based on p/e, roic, roe. and use tech analysis MACDH, RSI to decide when to enter, also, i look for strong performing stock that consistently are above their SMA 200


----------



## Nortorious (31 October 2014)

Quite an interesting first up experience for you Broseph! I was watching the action on my phone and seeing it dive quickly today... held my nerve as my stop loss was still a fair way off being hit. Held the fall and rebounded to close at 1.19. Will provide the opportunity to update the trailing stop loss once this goes to new highs. 

It is still above 30wwma, rsi is steady and still high and volume for the week was not so bad.

Still holding and still expect it to head up despite the pullback today.
hopefully you didn't lose too much when taking into account brokerage etc.

CTD is another strong stock you may like to look at...


----------



## Nortorious (6 November 2014)

Hit a nice new high today before falling away in the afternoon. Will be moving the SL to just below the MA under the "shakeout" bar.

Hopefully Broseph is still watching the stock and learning from it. I would consider that day you sold out as being a "shakeout" day and the purpose of these moves is to get rid of any floating supply or holders that don't have the resilience to remain in the position despite an unexpected move against them... 

We'll see if this continues to head North, based on the weekly chart I'm still confident the probabilities say it is heading that way...


----------



## Nortorious (9 November 2014)

Nortorious said:


> Hit a nice new high today before falling away in the afternoon. Will be moving the SL to just below the MA under the "shakeout" bar.
> 
> Hopefully Broseph is still watching the stock and learning from it. I would consider that day you sold out as being a "shakeout" day and the purpose of these moves is to get rid of any floating supply or holders that don't have the resilience to remain in the position despite an unexpected move against them...
> 
> We'll see if this continues to head North, based on the weekly chart I'm still confident the probabilities say it is heading that way...




See attached chart, everything still looking fine and second last bar presents an opportunity to adjust stop loss.


----------



## Nortorious (11 November 2014)

Another couple of charts for those following this stock. It hit the high again today closing out the day at $1.30.

Looking at the first chart, close up weekly, everything is looking fairly good and the stop loss has been adjusted to reflect the third last bar's activity and shaker shaker!

From a price target point of view, my thinking is this will coast fairly easily North as there isn't really any sellers ahead from any time in the recent history. Going back to end of 2001 there was a bar that topped at $1.56 and this would be my next price target (without any mathematical modelling etc behind my rationale for this target).

I'm holding this stock and also have it in the ASF stock comp so hopefully it does me proud 

Anything can happen though and the stop loss is sitting there ready to fire if it doesn't work out the way I would like...


----------



## Dwib (25 November 2014)

Hi Notorious,

Have enjoyed your commentary on IFM. Have just returned to ASF after a long hiatus and thought I would check what people were saying about IFM. I bought a couple of month ago at $1.04 and watched it go up to $1.20 and then the clear out triggered my 10% SL. I didn't get back in which in hind sight was a poor decision. I still follow the stock. Keep up the good work!

Cheers
Dwib.


----------



## Nortorious (25 November 2014)

Dwib said:


> Hi Notorious,
> 
> Have enjoyed your commentary on IFM. Have just returned to ASF after a long hiatus and thought I would check what people were saying about IFM. I bought a couple of month ago at $1.04 and watched it go up to $1.20 and then the clear out triggered my 10% SL. I didn't get back in which in hind sight was a poor decision. I still follow the stock. Keep up the good work!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the kind words Dwib and welcome back. 

Nice work picking up IFM at $1.04 and unfortunate that you got hit on the shakeout. I'm still expecting this to head north so you can probably get back in at some stage. I'd say if it pushes past $1.32 you could probably get back in with the expectation of it pushing up to $1.50+...

Depends what type of trader/investor you are and what your strategy dictates but I'm still holding and will be watching with interest what happens once it tests $1.32 again. Given it has been hitting just under this week, could jump up pretty quickly if it can get through this short term res. point.

Haven't got access to charts on this computer (on my tablet and also desktop) but will keep the commentary up for this as seems a few people are engaging and keeps me honest with my view of the stock also.

All the best
N


----------



## jbocker (26 February 2015)

A good day out today (up 12.3%) -some decent return to form, I imagine that Hyundai USA would be a pretty substantial bit of business; and probably not an easy market to crack.

I will keep watching its progress.


----------



## craft (4 April 2015)

Skimming through charts of my holdings again and another possible setup [Setup to trade? or Setup to pose a question?] for Peter2. 

The potential set up.

Small consolidation above a support/resistance line – gives a nice close logical initial stop.  Trend is up and an unfilled prior gap looks like it may be a breakaway gap.






The question.
Do you still take this trade in context of the larger picture? 


Pull back with island reversal *now approaching resistance *of the large uptrend.




Volatility insignificant to the longer term time frame will be very significant to the short term trade?  This volatility could just as easily trigger your stop or make the trade a very nice multiple R in a short time if it breaks the larger time frame resistance with you already on it.

Do you take the setup applicable to your time frame? – Do you bow out because of the larger time frame context presenting a limited upside before encountering the longer term resistance?


----------



## peter2 (4 April 2015)

*IFM* is approaching yearly highs. The price action and the volume indicators (OBV, TMF) are indicative of higher prices. As I mentioned earlier (re MMS) I prefer to buy a trend continuation when the consolidation is sitting above prior highs rather than underneath as we see in this chart.

The last low risk opportunity for a short term trader was the break of the 1.20 level. A buy there would allow some room to see what happens when price reaches the yearly high. 

The chart is a difficult one for a trader such as myself. There are multiple gaps. Most of them with the trend on the way up. The last two gaps were due to news with the last cancelling the earlier gap. I'm concerned by the price spikes (down) clearly visible in the chart. These would indicate thin market depth and desperate sellers. 

I have to admire the longer term investors who tolerate one of their stocks losing 30% of its value (insignificant volatility). 

Yes I identify and trade the setups applicable to my time frame (daily). Every setup must have an acceptable R:R. The larger background (more data points) facilitates the assessment of potential reward. I don't want to see potential resistance too close to the entry. 

If we see a small consolidation above the yearly high. Well, you'll have to beat me back with a stick.


----------



## craft (4 April 2015)

Hi Peter2

I don’t think there is a right or wrong answer to the question I posed – so long as there is an answer to the situation provided by the plan.

Hopefully you will accept some more questions in good spirit as a way of raising topics that have exercised my mind at different times.  (no need to answer at all Peter if you don't wish) just putting some thought bubbles out there.  




peter2 said:


> If we see a small consolidation above the yearly high. Well, you'll have to beat me back with a stick.




How many of the really good breakouts give you a small short term consolidation just above the long-term breakout?  Does it matter if they don’t, as those that head ‘straight’ north aren’t part of your game plan? 




peter2 said:


> The last low risk opportunity for a short term trader was the break of the 1.20 level. A buy there would allow some room to see what happens when price reaches the yearly high.




If you had entered this trade I assume you would have lifted you stop to ~1.20 on this trade now, the same as an initial stop on a new trade.  On that assumption - here's the question - what is the difference in being prepared to take the risk to see what happens at the long term resistance with an open trade  and taking a new position.  The only difference I can see is a difference in mental accounting between ‘open profits’ and ‘new’ capital – ie you are prepared to lose 8 cents of open profit but not risk 8 cents of capital from previously closed trades. I don’t get that – but then I don’t get a lot of things.  To me a risk is worth taking or it’s not, the source of the capital; ie from open profit or from previously closed trades is irrelevant.  If you are not prepared to risk ‘new’ capital why wouldn’t you close the open profit now to preserve it? Or would you?


----------



## peter2 (4 April 2015)

No I don't mind. Responding to questions and preparing presentations helps me clarify what I'm doing and why. 



> How many of the really good breakouts give you a small short term consolidation just above the long-term breakout?




Surprisingly quite a lot and I only need a dozen. They look like retests of the break-out or they are trend continuation (TC) setups. The hardest part of trading these is anticipating higher prices and actually placing the pending buy stop orders. Hesitate or procrastinate and we miss the best price. This is an important skill for the momentum trader to acquire along with the ability to cut the losses quickly. 

This is the type of trading that we are simulating in Pav's momentum thread. 

Personally, I spend my analytical time trying to find and trade the main break-outs. TC setups are used to add to my initial position (if it is not maxed out and it generally is with a tight iSL). I do use larger consolidations above old highs to start trades when I've missed the best opportunity (eg MMS, AHE). Naturally I love it when the break-out goes straight up (TOL chart   ).

If, in a few months time IFM shows a large ascending triangle pattern that will be my setup for a trade with medium term expectations.

The only setup I'd trade in the IFM chart once the blue bars printed is the BO at 1.20 (iSL 1.05). After the second gap was tested and demand returned. The BO of the smaller consolidation does not interest me as it's too close to the yearly high. I may reduce the open risk (TS to 1.15) as the 1.20 level has held. My downside exposure is now only 0.05 and I've allowed price a band of 0.15 to see if there is enough demand to push price past the yearly highs. Risk is 0.05 for a potential reward hopefully much greater than 0.10. 

We are perhaps discussing management of different trading styles. Medium term (me) vs short term (Pav). A less discerning momentum trader may buy the IFM BO at 1.20 using a 0.05 risk and the target would be the yearly high at 1.30 (Risk 0.05 for a 0.10 reward. Bank it. next trade). 

If price is approaching a level of resistance or other events (eg. scheduled news) I'd rather be risking open profit than my capital. I wouldn't knowingly risk my capital (start a trade) in this situation as it's not worth taking. (We agree).


----------



## jbocker (7 October 2015)

VSntchr said:


> Are you concerned about the turnaround-initiating founder's retirement?
> I have been following this one for a while but this recent update definitely turned me off a bit..




Well two years on your concerns seem to have been justified. Looks like the board has evolved somewhat and depressed the price significantly. So concerning in fact that the founder Richard Graham  and the 'disposed' Jonathan Pollard have asked shareholders to vote them to re-join the board. Had a very interesting 4 page letter sent by both to shareholders titled *"This is the most important election in the history of Infomedia."* 

If you are a shareholder I would read it and take considered action at the AGM election held later this month.


----------



## jbocker (8 October 2015)

jbocker said:


> Well two years on your concerns seem to have been justified. Looks like the board has evolved somewhat and depressed the price significantly. So concerning in fact that the founder Richard Graham  and the 'disposed' Jonathan Pollard have asked shareholders to vote them to re-join the board. Had a very interesting 4 page letter sent by both to shareholders titled *"This is the most important election in the history of Infomedia."*
> 
> If you are a shareholder I would read it and take considered action at the AGM election held later this month.




The Chairman has responded today, which I have read but I am unconvinced.  For one, I don't like being told not to look back into the past (in this case it had embraced change and been remarkably good). Secondly, I don't see that you raise the directors fees after only after a year in the job and in the current climate, where nearly everyone I know has been subjected to cuts, rationalisation of costs, job losses etc. Thirdly, Why was the last CEO let go (and reading between the lines of earlier announcements may have been done unceremoniously) and now we are in search of a new one. Add to this we are encouraged not to vote for the former chairman and co founder and the deposed CEO.

Reads to me something is awry, and I think it rests with the current chairman and the board.
Interested in others thoughts.


----------



## oldblue (13 October 2015)

Here's Roger Montgomery's take on the question.

http://rogermontgomery.com/whats-th...-82636925&mc_cid=4c33a6fb3f&mc_eid=9f402457b0

Disc: Not holding.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 November 2015)

Noticed a block special crossing of 4 million shares just went through. 3rd highest volume for the year. Something afoot?


----------



## craft (4 November 2015)

Wysiwyg said:


> Noticed a block special crossing of 4 million shares just went through. 3rd highest volume for the year. Something afoot?




That's about the number Richard Graham had.  Suspect he has sold out.  Institutional funds backed current board big time, so I suspect one/couple of them took the parcel.


----------



## jbocker (12 February 2016)

What is going on here? >8 000 000 shares sold (inside first hour) price around 25% lower. No Announcement.

I had held these for quite some time and bailed out of them a few weeks back. I hadn't been entirely happy with the management change out and no sign of any improvement since (granted it is a difficult market).

Happy to have left.


----------



## jbocker (12 February 2016)

Announcement just made (1 hour after open). In response to speculative media comments about competitors contract win for electronic parts catalogue with Landrover.


----------



## shouldaindex (12 February 2016)

If a stock can be affected -25% by a contract win or loss, it's eventually going to happen.


----------



## Ves (12 February 2016)

It's interesting that note 23 of the 2015 annual report says than IFM has no reliance on any major customer (ie. this is the part where companies disclose if there is a major customer from who they earn a material part of their revenue).

From my admitted lack of knowledge about IFM, I've observed that there was a lot of debate / speculation over the board (old management vs new management) last year.   It appears that the market has now lost faith in the current management's ability to keep existing contracts, let alone win any new contacts. Which, if became a reality, may bring about even more board turmoil?


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 February 2016)

jbocker said:


> What is going on here? >8 000 000 shares sold (inside first hour) price around 25% lower. *No Announcement*.






jbocker said:


> Announcement just made (1 hour after open). In response to speculative media comments about competitors contract win for electronic parts catalogue with Landrover.



The announcement confirmed the IFM contract was "recently renewed" with Landreover till December 2017 so there is no material reason for the share price to drop so much. This is insider trading which is illegal. Time to prosecute the cheats.


----------



## skc (12 February 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> The announcement confirmed the IFM contract was "recently renewed" with Landreover till December 2017 so there is no material reason for the share price to drop so much. This is insider trading which is illegal. Time to prosecute the cheats.




This announcement was in the public domain since 9 Feb. Someone must have happened to find it and the news spread. 

It looks like JLR will switch over to their competitors by the end of 2017... IFM's announcement is unclear and certainly not timely! Nothing "insider" about this at all. 

http://www.clifford-thames.com/announcements/



> Following a competitive tender for the Jaguar Land Rover Electronic Parts Catalogue, Clifford Thames are thrilled to announce their selection to design, develop and deploy the solution to over 15,000 JLR outlets worldwide, which will identify the spare parts required to service, repair and accessorise vehicles.


----------



## oldblue (12 February 2016)

In it's present mood the market will react and over-react to any and all news, rumours,  hints of news, re-hashing of old news - whatever.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 February 2016)

skc said:


> It looks like JLR will switch over to their competitors by the end of 2017... IFM's announcement is unclear and certainly not timely! Nothing "insider" about this at all.



That is some knee jerk reaction for a contract announcement nearly 2 years away. I don't think share holders should be required to scour the internet and newspapers for information regarding their business. It may not be insider trading because of the Clifford James glowing announcement on Tuesday as an excuse for an ASX please explain.

I notice the Clifford James announcement does not include the date of December 2017 so Neville Knee Jerk may have thought it was happening now.


----------



## craft (12 February 2016)

The bust up with JLR started over a year ago and came to light when the super service menu contract wasn’t renewed.  JLR wanted access to IFM intellectual property to aid the development of their own catalogue and IFM didn’t want to give it. 

Surprisingly IFM gained what was effectively an extension to the JLR Microcat agreement until 2017 I didn’t think this would be renewed after the original 2016 contract end.  I read this that the JLR in-house was running behind schedule.  IFM made an announcement on their site on FEB 2 about this new contract but not on the ASX – guess they didn't consider it material enough at the time.

Couple of days ago Clifford Thames announces that they have won a contract to design, develop and deploy the inhouse for JLR.  IFM was never going to win this,  it’s not what they do. They are in competition to in-house solutions hence the original spat over intellectual property.

Today we get some market action which seems to have prompted an explanatory announcement from the company? But is the market action even related to this?  Really I don’t see anything new or unexpected here that an informed follower of the company would be surprised about. 

Market action prompted the announcement but is the announcement really the explanation?  If the company felt it needed to respond to the market action with this detail – should it have already made an announcement on the 2nd and 9th of February? Wouldn’t say these guys are all over the nuances of public company communication. 

What makes or breaks IFM is if they can do software solutions in their niche better (effective/efficient) then the competition providers or in-house solutions.  That’s a bit up for debate at the moment and has been since JLR first flagged going in-house (are they the first of many or is there  peculiarities that make them the exception), Until there is some strategy outlined from the new CEO or they get some more contract runs on the board IFM would have to be susceptible to a nervous market I would have thought, maybe that's all that played out this morning, until then the share price had been quite resilient comparatively for the last couple of months considering the uncertainty in the business.


----------



## Ves (12 February 2016)

That's a good post.  Thanks for the input.

Management doesn't seem that competent to me - correct me if I'm wrong,  but I thought the old management that didn't successfully win the board challenge had all the business experience and the new (current) folks didn't have much in the way of industry experience (but had the support of the instos).

The awkward disclosure today doesn't do much to convince me otherwise.

It's a decent business and isn't exactly expensive,  but I can't hold it unless I can trust the board.


----------



## craft (12 February 2016)

Ves said:


> That's a good post.  Thanks for the input.
> 
> Management doesn't seem that competent to me - correct me if I'm wrong,  but I thought the old management that didn't successfully win the board challenge had all the business experience and the new (current) folks didn't have much in the way of industry experience (but had the support of the instos).
> 
> ...




At some stage the company probably had to move on from the founders. I think there is the 'potential' of a positive paradigm shift in this business hence my remaining interest. Can they do it????? (if they don't achieve it they will probably slowly die with the old guard now gone) New CEO looks interesting, His entrepreneurial past, time at UXC and focus on strategy are promising. I'm still trying to get a full read.


----------



## craft (27 May 2016)

This was IFM's guidance at the half year report.



> Full year guidance provided at AGM reaffirmed
> •On track to achieve revenue growth within a high single digit to low double digit percentage range for FY16 (cf.FY15)
> •Majority of FY16 revenue guidance underpinned by recurring revenue
> •NPAT margin for FY16 is expected to be broadly in line with 1H16, taking into account additional expenditure of up to $2.5m as announced at the AGM




Its vague so you have to dig a little to get the number.

Last years Revenue was 60.4M. Say multiply it by 10% as a mid point between the High single and low double digit revenue forecast and you get ~66.5M Revenue.  First half NPAT margin was 17.76% So 66.5M @ 17.76% less the 2.5M forecast to accelerate growth, hire new CEO costs of EGM etc. = 9.3M.

Latest Guidance is for 10.2M - 10.5M NPAT but if you read the guidance it for all money reads like a downgrade.


Hmmmm why would they want an update to their guidance which is an improvement to their obscure previous guidance to seem like a downgrade????  Might just take a look at the new CEO's Remuneration arrangements!

Not only does he have a three month period from starting in March to 1 July 2016 to manage earnings lower to get a low starting EPS measure for his rights calculation (explains the acceleration of investment) but the options that are subject to an exercise price has as the reference period



> The Reference Price is the volume weighted average price (VWAP) of Infomedia’s shares over the one month period immediately preceding the beginning of FY17 *(i.e., VWAP for June 2016). *




I suspect IFM's market price is going to way under-recognise the true picture of the business over the next month whilst the CEO feathers his nest. But do you get into bed with such dogs to take advantage, there's a big risk of coming out with fleas.

There's a conference call on Tuesday (they said 31March) but I assume they mean May. Why the space between this announcement and when more details will be available - given what I suspect is going on here that call probably won't be particularly upbeat.  But maybe then again they are not manipulative - just dumb.


----------



## Ves (27 May 2016)

craft said:


> I suspect IFM's market price is going to way under-recognise the true picture of the business over the next month whilst the CEO feathers his nest. But do you get into bed with such dogs to take advantage, there's a big risk of coming out with fleas.



So basically what you are saying is that since it's a new board they get a cut off period so the old board's decisions can be washed out  (pretty much like the first Federal budget after a government is replaced) and like all "clever" CEO's they are really washing the floors clean?  Lower earnings base + lower share price at the handover period = higher equity based remuneration in the future if they really can turn the ship around?

I guess the big question for me:  is the poor performance lately structural or just a blip.

I think you've said previously they're fighting against the big motor companies developing their own in-house solution because it can end up cheaper.


----------



## craft (27 May 2016)

Ves said:


> So basically what you are saying is that since it's a new board they get a cut off period so the old board's decisions can be washed out  (pretty much like the first Federal budget after a government is replaced) and like all "clever" CEO's they are really washing the floors clean?  Lower earnings base + lower share price at the handover period = higher equity based remuneration in the future if they really can turn the ship around?
> 
> I guess the big question for me:  is the poor performance lately structural or just a blip.
> 
> I think you've said previously they're fighting against the big motor companies developing their own in-house solution because it can end up cheaper.




I also have big questions about the business. It really could go two opposing ways here and its frustrating to not have much information that I need as an investor coming out - Maybe in the conference call they have flagged???

In the meantime the sweeping of the floors (done in the absence of usable information supplied to investors) is some of the most blatant I have seen.

This is a problem investment for me. I bought sub 20c and the business at that price made sense. For quite a while everything was going O.K then things got a little obscure and the price was not cheap anymore, I did sell down significantly but given the history/potential/bias/Baggage I didn't exit fully. Since then I have been a pretty piss poor investor on this one - And still I sit here waiting for the information I need to finally exit or rebuild.


edit

actually average buy price was .2274 only current average price is under 20c.


----------



## greggles (15 August 2018)

Infomedia Limited has blasted through resistance at $1 this morning following the release of its FY18 financial results.

From this morning's announcement:


> FY18 Result
> 
> • 7.9% increase in NPAT
> • 6.9% increase in full year dividend
> ...




Looks like a solid result and there is clearly optimism concerning revenue going forward. Could be some further upside for IFM, which is currently up 12.63% to $1.115.


----------



## jjbinks (4 March 2019)

Another big breakout following small consolidation period. I suspect will continue to rise but probably due for a small pull back.


----------



## just_jay (13 March 2019)

almost reaching the 18/19 year highs from 4th March 2019


----------



## greggles (20 August 2019)

Infomedia going from strength to strength following the release of its FY19 financial results. Currently up 12% to $2.055.






Up across the board. $15.5 million in cash and no debt. Management optimistic about FY20 outlook with expectations of delivering continued double-digit growth in both revenue and earnings.

This looks like a good buy and hold prospect for long term investors. If they meet expectations this should be above $3 in 12 months time.


----------



## greggles (1 June 2021)

Coming back to IFM after almost two years to find growth didn't quite live up to expectations. The company struggled after the COVID-19 outbreak began last year and growth softened.

However, they are using some of the piles of cash the company generates to grow through acquisitions. Recently they acquired the US-based e-commerce platform SimplePart for upfront consideration of USD $24.5 million, plus an earn-out of up to USD $20.5 million over three years.

With the share price back around $1.50 and things looking better than they have in more than a year, I'm wondering if the worst may now be over for IFM. As per today's announcment, the company anticipates final revenue of $95-$96 million and Cash EBITDA of $19-$20 million for FY21.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 January 2022)

_Bell Potter _is positive on Infomedia, a leading provider of software solutions to the parts and service sectors of the global automotive industry.

While the company was hit hard by COVID-19, Bell Potter notes that its performance improved greatly during the second half of FY 2021. Pleasingly, the broker expects this positive form to continue in FY 2022 despite the recent departure of its CEO.



> Bell Potter explained: “_We expect this good organic growth to continue into FY22 and this is consistent with the guidance which is for around 20% revenue growth (split roughly evenly between organic growth and an acquisition). The recent issue has been the sudden departure of the CEO but we don’t believe this means there is anything wrong with the company and, rather, when a new CEO is appointed we see this as a likely catalyst for the share price._”




Its analysts have a *buy *rating and $2.00 price target


----------



## JohnDe (15 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Bell Potter _is positive on Infomedia, a leading provider of software solutions to the parts and service sectors of the global automotive industry.
> 
> While the company was hit hard by COVID-19, Bell Potter notes that its performance improved greatly during the second half of FY 2021. Pleasingly, the broker expects this positive form to continue in FY 2022 despite the recent departure of its CEO.
> 
> ...




All the talk was about IFM, and like you said, then Covid hit and slowed them down. Though I'm not sure why when used car sales and repairs went ballistic. I've b been watching them for 18 months, almost gave up but I'll have another look. I suppose with new car sales coming back on line in full and changes with EVs there will have to be new work for IFM.


----------



## JohnDe (16 May 2022)

> UNSOLICITED, NON-BINDING, CONDITIONAL PROPOSAL FROM TA ASSOCIATES
> 
> Infomedia Ltd (“Infomedia”, ASX: IFM) refers to the TA Associates Management L.P. (“TA”) announcement in relation to obtaining a 14.5% relevant interest in Infomedia shares via a “Cooperation and Process Agreement” (“Co-operation Agreement”) entered into with Infomedia shareholder Viburnum Funds Pty Ltd (“Viburnum”)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

and another-y

_American tech-focused private equity form *Battery Ventures has lobbed a $1.75 a share bid *for Infomedia, which has now got three suitors on its heel._

_Battery Ventures’ offer is non-binding and indicative and would be funded from its existing funds, according to Infomedia’s board which revealed the bid in Friday morning’s ASX filings.

It’s higher than TA Associates and Viburnum Funds’s $1.70 a share offer, which has secured it access to preliminary due diligence information._

_Also understood to be in the data room, with access to limited historical financial information, is US private equity firm Genstar Capital-owned auto software business OEConnection which is yet to put in an offer._


----------



## JohnDe (28 June 2022)

> The floodgates have well and truly opened for Infomedia. Within just over a month of receiving its first takeover offer from US private equity firm TA Associates Management (TA) and activist fund manager Australian Viburnum Funds, another two offers have been tabled.
> 
> The first offer comes from American technology-focused investment firm, Battery Ventures, which has provided a conditional, non-binding indicative proposal to acquire 100% of the company’s shares for a price of $1.75 per share.
> 
> ...


----------

